# Shawn Nagle´s Cyclops



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello Friends, 

and here my second Cyclops, this time by Shawn Nagle.




























Thanks for looking
Bernd


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That is some awesome work, dude! I really like how he's turned out, particularly w/the different textures for his skin, nails and fur. Excellent work! :thumbsup:


----------

